# Diabetes with Peripheral Neuropathy



## mlandrus (Aug 22, 2017)

If the documentation states the patient has Diabetes with Peripheral Neuropathy, can you assume E11.42 (DM with Polyneuropathy) or do you default to E11.40 (DM with Neuropathy)?


----------



## Riehen (Aug 30, 2017)

*response*

in the icd 10 book neuropathy peripheral in diabetes see E08-E13 with 43. i would go with E13.43


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 30, 2017)

Per guidelines you would default the type to 2 .  
The alpha under Neuropathy, 
                            peripheral goes to then  
                                   autonomic then 
                                         idiopathic then states
                                            diabetes code the .43
under diabetes, 
           with 
             neuropathy - E11.40 is the default code


----------



## rolopez@wellmed.net (Sep 16, 2020)

When a provider documents patient pre-diabetic and has neuropathy  is it appropriate to use G63 and E11.42


----------

